# RED FISH/BLACK DRUM TOURNAMENT TEXAS CITY DIKES MARCH 27, 2011 ADULTS/KIDS!!!



## FISHERMAN33 (Feb 22, 2011)

SUNDAY!! MARCH 27 AT 7 AM WILL BE HAVING A RED FISH/BLACK DRUM FISHING TOURNAMENT! $10 ENTRY FEE FOR ADULTS $5 ENTRY FEE FOR KIDS!! 1ST PLACE AND 2ND PLACE WILL SPLIT 70/30! MEETING AT BOYDS BAIT CAMP TEXAS CITY DIKES REGISTRATION IS 7 AM ALSO FIRST AND SECOND PLACE WILL RECIEVE TROPHIES PLEASE RSVP!! THIS TOURNAMENT WILL ALLOW BOATS AND KAYAKS ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 832-588-3800 OR RSVP HERE......THANKS TOUNAMENT IS OVER AT 3PM SHARP! 

BBQ WILL ALSO BE PROVIDED!


----------

